# vServer RootDS + langsame Ladezeiten



## shorty (20. November 2006)

Guten Abend,

ich habe mir nun einen Root Server zugelegt und muss nun feststellen, dass dieser sehr lange Ladezeiten hat. Dachte erst, dass es am Provider selber würde, aber dieser versicherte mir, dass alles im grünen Bereich sei.
Er gab mir den Hinweis, dass meine apache2.conf Datei wohl nicht richtig eingestellt ist. Nun habe ich die Frage, ob jemand weiß, wie die apache2.conf richtig eingestellt werden muss, damit die langsamen Ladezeiten verschwinden. Muss ich eventuell auch noch an der MySQL-Konfiguration ändern?

Ich verwende auf der jetztigen Seite zurzeit ein CMS (CPortal), welches ca. 30000 enthält und  1745 Mitglieder. Täglich besuchen mindestens 500 User diese Seite.

Meine apache2.conf sieht zurzeit folgendermaßen aus:


```
Timeout 300
KeepAlive On
MaxKeepAliveRequests 100
KeepAliveTimeout 15

//perfork.c
StartServers         5
MinSpareServers      5
MaxSpareServers      10
MaxClients           256
MaxRequestsPerChild  10000

//worker.c
StartServers         2
MaxClients		150
MinSpareThreads      25
MaxSpareThreads      75
ThreadsPerChild      25
MaxRequestsPerChild  0

//perchild.c
NumServers           5
StartThreads         5
MinSpareThreads      5
MaxSpareThreads      10
MaxThreadsPerChild  20
MaxRequestsPerChild  0
AcceptMutex fcntl
```

Hat jemand eventuell einen Rat?

Danke schonmal im Voraus für jede Antwort!


----------



## Flex (22. November 2006)

Hier mal ein paar Sachen, die ich an meinem vServer durchgeführt habe... Ist allerdings nur ein ganz Kleiner von Strato.

http://www.huschi.net/17_137_de.html
http://www.huschi.net/10_54_de.html
http://www.huschi.net/10_41_de.html (nur zum Teil)
http://www.howtoforge.com/configuring_apache_for_maximum_performance

Teilweise gibt es Überschneidungen.


----------

